

Review a Startup: YouCompete - alan-youcompete

https://www.you-compete.com<p>In short: Competition management meets social networking<p>Problem:
Managing your own competition over the internets nowadays tends to boil down to one of a few broad categories: 
- Write your own website
- Buy a template site and tweak it to your needs
- Send everything over email<p>Solution:
A site for coordinating competitions which combines flexible administration with the social trappings of Web 2.0.<p>If that's all a little too abstract, a few concrete examples of what YouCompete does:
- Aggregate player activity for a match (Who can attend?)
- Notify you via email when a match is cancelled
- Compute standings by Win Percentage, Points (Hockey, Soccer) or Rating (Chess)
- Coordinate an N-team single-elimination tournament bracket<p>Sign up and create a league or check out a few of the example leagues we've set up to get a flavor for the site:
https://www.you-compete.com/leagues?q=example<p>Thanks!
======
percept
I agree with the other comments. Here it is with a different (no) background
and different (no) logo:

<http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/392/ucompete.jpg>

------
chaosprophet
Too bright and your logo looks too cartoony. Combined with a small font size
the site is unreadable. Redo your landing page in less garish colors, and that
should be your top priority.

~~~
alan-youcompete
Thanks for the honest feedback. After a while of looking at the same thing,
you can easily lose perspective. We'll take another another look at how to
redo the design.

------
movix
It's really, really difficult to read because of the font sizes/layout/design.
I couldn't get past that so I clicked out. Looks like a useful idea though.
Maybe hire a designer?

------
noodle
my feature request:

allow an event coordinator to set up a bracket for an external competition,
allow people to predict the outcome, have results be entered, and grade people
on it. like march madness brackets but for any type of event that the app
supports.

would make the app pertinent to fans as well as competitors.

~~~
alan-youcompete
That's a cool idea for getting people more involved. I have no idea whether
its an issue, but I think we'll have to take a closer look to make sure we
wouldn't run afoul of gambling laws.

~~~
noodle
(ianal, but) you probably won't. there are other sites out there that do
exactly this, except i've not found one that isn't messy/spammy/etc.. would
love to see something clean, flexible, and easy to use.

------
okeumeni
Your Idea is great, small changes in look and feel will help a lot.

